# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  waterproofing unenclosed shower with nearby doorway

## koots

Hi all, 
For an unenclosed shower, it seems I need to have the walls waterproofed 1500mm away. However, as silly as it sounds, what if there is a door way in the way? 
The room I'm doing is about 2100 x 1000 with the shower mounted at one end and the toilet at the other. The original installation must be 60 or more years old and I've taken everything back to the slab to re do it. The issue is the door opening is 860mm from the wall the shower is mounted to. I've re-framed it and chucked a cavity slider in. 
Now that I'm looking at the waterproofing, can I just waterproof up to the door jambs and right around up to 1500mm away etc? Or am I sort of stuffed and now need to install a frame and make the shower enclosed, then only need to waterproof inside? 
Cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

Just waterproof what you can to the doorway. You can't waterproof a wall which isn't there  :Smilie:

----------


## koots

Thanks mate. 
Do you reckon if I went the 1500 past and around the door but right up to the jambs, that it would meet code? The code says to go 1500mm past but doesn't technically say you can't put a door in the way... haha. Although maybe it's ok as people have windows in their shower/bath areas so I imagine the waterproofing goes right around those? 
Cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

Yep, just do the best you can. It's a little like you can't 'comply' with the height of a kitchen splashback if there's a window in the way 
I guess I can't fully visualise your design, but an open shower next to a doorway... does that mean water can slash out the doorway?

----------


## koots

Yep you got it haha. There's actually two sliding doors on opposite sides. One side is the laundry so doesn't matter if any water gets out as it has it's own floor waste as well. The other side is a 'mancave' for want of a better term, and has a 150mm stepup  to it so no water will go out that side. If it does, the floor there falls back towards the shower room anyway.

----------

